# Could do with some help!



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

I've just done a big overhaul of my website and would really appreciate some help. If you've got a minute could you pop over here www.madaboutgreys.com and take a look and let me know if you spot any problems like things not scaling properly etc and please let me know so I don't look a complete idiot in public. I've checked it on my computer and it looks ok for me but I know these things work differently on different browsers etc. Many thanks if you take the time to do this for me and as a special thank you for your help, I'll give you £10 off any photoshoot booked in the next three months - just mention that you were one of my Pet Forums website testers when you book!


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

No quirks in Google Chrome, it all looks fabulous to me.


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for checking!


----------

